# Illuminati aka Luciferian in games 2014



## ghostdriver (Jul 28, 2014)

I spent so much time on playstation three wish I knew this when I was younger


----------



## chuck estevez (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## IndicaAngel (Aug 5, 2014)

Blue..  yes, we take our masks to bed.


----------



## theking2202004 (Aug 9, 2014)

chuck estevez said:


>


This cat is hilarious


----------



## RAYRAY420SMOKEWEEDEREDAY (Sep 1, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> I spent so much time on playstation three wish I knew this when I was younger


interesting


----------



## probiotic (Oct 20, 2014)

I see triangles....... everywhere


----------



## tytheguy111 (Nov 18, 2014)

Triangles are the most used shape 


Lol I think developers just like to throw shit like that for fun lol


----------



## DrRonPaul2012 (Dec 12, 2014)

what a stupid thread


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 14, 2014)

cats.. triangles.. pyramids.. hhmm~


----------

